# Water-based poly over India ink?



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm using India ink for the first time. Does anyone know whether or not I can use water-based poly over it? The bottle says it contains shellac.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I would use a coat of seal coat over the ink, then finish with whatever you like.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Only if you seal it with 3 coats of BLO.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Zinzer Seal Coat should do the job. You can put virtually any finish over that.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

India ink usually contains some portion of shellac as a binder. Using shellac on top of that can be problematic as the fresh shellac can dissolve the ink somewhat and cause smearing.

WB poly directly on top of the ink is fine. If your intention is a high gloss finish, you'll be better off spraying than brushing.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys! I'm not going for a high gloss, but I plan on spraying either way.

Thanks for all the advice. Hopefully the finished project will be posted this week.


----------

